# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Waar homeopathische huisarts vinden!!!

## Zippora17

Beste medeforumleden,

Weet niet hoe aan een homeopathische huisarts te komen. 
Nu zullen de meeste mensen gaan steigeren, maar heb zelf
goede ervaringen met allerlei middelen. Besef overigens wel
dat je ernstige klachten daarmee niet altijd kunt verhelpen en
dat je dan soms niet ontkomt aan rigoureuzere methoden.

Maar in dit stadium heb ik het daar nog niet over. 

Een open, menselijke arts, die je niet meteen afstraft met
een foute diagnose en behandeling als je twijfelt of kritiek
hebt op de gezondheidszorg en lelijke dingen over je in
je medische dossier laat zetten, zodat je nergens meer
au serieux wordt genomen en de vloer met je wordt
aangeveegd, en ze je onnodig zware medicijnen willen
geven, waarvan ik de bijwerkingen niet eens mag
bespreken. Dat laatste is me namelijk overkomen, zodat
ik niet meer naar een gewone huisarts wil en kan. 

Het probleem zit niet tussen mijn eigen oren, maar zit
tussen de oren van die artsen zelf, en daar heb ik
een beetje genoeg van.

----------


## Raimun

> Beste medeforumleden,
> 
> Weet niet hoe aan een homeopathische huisarts te komen. 
> Nu zullen de meeste mensen gaan steigeren, maar heb zelf
> goede ervaringen met allerlei middelen. Besef overigens wel
> dat je ernstige klachten daarmee niet altijd kunt verhelpen en
> dat je dan soms niet ontkomt aan rigoureuzere methoden.
> 
> Maar in dit stadium heb ik het daar nog niet over. 
> ...


Hej......op volgende link : www.hzg.nl ( homeopathische artsen zonder grenzen ) 
bij : medewerkers ! vind je verschillende adressen van h.artsen in Nederland !!
Kan zijn dat via één van hen het adres van 'n huisarts kan bekomen !! 
Succes  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

heb de lijst even bekeken,
er is wel verschil tussen een klassiek homeopaath en homeopatisch arts,
volgens mij;
hebben klassiek homeopaten als meeste de verdunningen en toepassingen ervan,
ik heb zo een wel eens gehad, maar ik vond m weinig medische kennis hebben.
ik heb een homeopatische arts die eerst een reguliere opleiding heeft gehad en toen zijn HA opleiding gedaan heeft en toen zich gaan specialeren in homeopathie.
de mijne heeft heel veel kennis en van ziekltebeelden maar ook van alle huidige chemische medicatie,
hij gaat ervan uit dat je je med gewoon moet slikken en hij probeert door zijn middelen zover te komen dat je minder of geen med. meer nodig hebt,
ook verwijst hij regelmatig mensen door naar een ZH specialist

----------


## Flogiston

*Klassieke homeopathie*

Bij mijn weten houdt de klassieke homeopathie zich aan de voorschriften van Hahnemann, de bedenker van de homeopathie. Dat houdt onder andere in dat er flink moet worden verdund. Wat in de klassieke homeopathie heel belangrijk is, is de manier _waarop_ je verdunt. Dat moet persé in stappen van een factor 10. En na het verdunnen moet je "potentiëren" door te schudden. Dat schudden moet op een heel bepaalde manier gebeuren, met precies voorgeschreven bewegingen gedurende een voorgeschreven tijd, en er moeten precies voorgeschreven materialen worden gebruikt. Heel belangrijk is dat het schudden met de hand gebeurt; schudden met een machine is niet toegestaan.

De klassiek homeopaat kan niet uitleggen _waarom_ die regeltjes zo belangrijk zijn. Hij volgt ze omdat Hahnemann dat zo heeft voorgeschreven, en omdat "de ervaring uitwijst" dat je alleen op die manier goede resultaten zou krijgen.


*Gewone homeopathie*

De gewone homeopathie is op veel punten soepeler dan de klassieke homeopathie, maar op sommige punten juist weer strenger.

Bij de gewone homeopathie hoef je niet zo precies te zijn met het schudden als bij de klassieke homeopathie. Tijdsduur en manier van schudden zijn niet zo belangrijk. Ook mag je heel gewoon gewoon glazen potjes gebruiken, en hoef je niet in stappen van 10 te verdunnen.

De gewone homeopathie is weer strenger zodra het gaat om de stoffen die je mag gebruiken. Waar de klassieke homeopathie _elke_ stof kan gebruiken, beperkt de gewone homeopathie zich in het algemeen tot plantaardige middelen. Een enkele keer worden mineralen gebruikt, maar daar houdt het dan toch wel op.

De klassieke homeopathie gebruikt veel meer grondstoffen. Hahnemann zelf gebruikte zelfs lichaamssappen van aan ziektes overleden mensen. Maar ook bloedserum van dieren kan een goed ingrediënt zijn in de klassieke homeopathie.


*Fytotherapie*

De geleidelijke overgang van de klassieke homeopathie naar de gewone homeopathie kan nog een stapje verder gaan. Dan komen we bij de fytotherapie. Feitelijk is dat genezen met behulp van kruiden, soms ook van andere planten.

Bij fytotherapie wordt gebruik gemaakt van de stoffen die bepaalde planten van nature aanmaken. Fytotherapie gebruikt lang niet altijd de extreme verdunningen die zowel in de klassieke homeopathie als in de gewone homeopathie gangbaar zijn.

Fytotherapie wordt vaak "homeopathie" genoemd, maar feitelijk is dat ten onrechte. Fytotherapie kan ook volgens de wetenschap vaak best werken, juist doordat er nog werkzame stof in het medicament aanwezig is.

De verwarring tussen fytotherapie en (gewone) homeopathie is waarschijnlijk ontstaan doordat ook de homeopathie vaak gebruik maakt van kruiden. De fytotherapeuten hebben dat in het verleden, toen homeopathie populairder was dan nu, maar zo gelaten, omdat ze op die manier handig konden meeliften op de vraag naar homeopathische behandelingen. Nu homeopathie wat uit de gratie raakt, zie je dat fytotherapeuten meer nadruk leggen op het onderscheid tussen fytotherapie en homeopathie.


*Nawoord*

Bovenstaande uitleg geeft mijn eigen visie weer. Nu weet ik er wel redelijk wat van, maar ik ben geen doorgewinterde expert op dit gebied. Daarom is het goed mogelijk dat ik dingen over het hoofd zie, of dat ik de situatie zelfs hier en daar niet helemaal accuraat beschrijf.

Mocht je zo'n geval tegenkomen, laat dat dan gewoon weten - daar kunnen we allemaal van leren, ikzelf ook.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb een huisarts gehad die eerst gewone reguliere geneeskunde is gaan studeren en zich daarna gaan specialiseren is in homeopathie en fytotherapie maar ja ik zie ook niet waar je woont (NL of B), ik kan je het adres wel doorspelen maar het is wel in B dus en weet niet of je er mee geholpen bent...

----------


## sietske763

> *Klassieke homeopathie*
> 
> Bij mijn weten houdt de klassieke homeopathie zich aan de voorschriften van Hahnemann, de bedenker van de homeopathie. Dat houdt onder andere in dat er flink moet worden verdund. Wat in de klassieke homeopathie heel belangrijk is, is de manier _waarop_ je verdunt. Dat moet persé in stappen van een factor 10. En na het verdunnen moet je "potentiëren" door te schudden. Dat schudden moet op een heel bepaalde manier gebeuren, met precies voorgeschreven bewegingen gedurende een voorgeschreven tijd, en er moeten precies voorgeschreven materialen worden gebruikt. Heel belangrijk is dat het schudden met de hand gebeurt; schudden met een machine is niet toegestaan.
> 
> De klassiek homeopaat kan niet uitleggen _waarom_ die regeltjes zo belangrijk zijn. Hij volgt ze omdat Hahnemann dat zo heeft voorgeschreven, en omdat "de ervaring uitwijst" dat je alleen op die manier goede resultaten zou krijgen.
> 
> 
> *Gewone homeopathie*
> 
> ...


wat vind jij beter dan.................qua kennis en de extreme verdunningen,
een klassieke homeop. of een reguliere HA die daarna gestudeerd heeft voor homeop. arts.

ikzelf vind, uit ervaring, een echte gespecialseerde HA veel beter!

----------


## Flogiston

Dat ben ik met je eens, sietske763.

Maar het doel van mijn bijdrage was niet zozeer een mening te verkondigen, maar een onafhankelijk overzicht te geven van alles wat wel eens 'homeopathie' wordt genoemd. Dit om de verwarring wat tegen te gaan.

Misschien had ik zo'n overzicht beter ergens anders kunnen neerzetten?

----------


## sietske763

voor mij niet hoor......zo krijg je meer overzicht (wist dit trouwens wel hoor)maar hier kunnen natuurlijk veel mensen wat van leren, want het valt mij vaak op dat phyto-ther.
gelijk gesteld wordt met homeop.
alles wat je hier leert heeft meerwaarde......daarom is mc ook zo ideaal!
met onze redenen, ervaringen en kennis kan zippora nu haar keuze maken!

----------


## Flogiston

mc...? mc...?

Ah, je bedoelt NGF!

Tja, die oude garde ook...  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

verrek.......................ik noem t nog steeds MC..zal er voorlopig niet aan wennen,
fijne avond nog, ik ga slapen!

----------


## Quam

In Nederland heb je de volgende mogelijkheden:

1. Een reguliere huisarts die iets van homeopathie afweet.
Deze kan je niet constitutioneel behandelen, geen kennis genoeg daarvoor.
Terwijl dat wel heel belangrijk kan zijn. 
2. Een reguliere huisarts die daarna de volledige artsenopleiding klassieke homeopathie heeft gedaan. 
3. Zelfde als 2, maar dan niet gevestigd als huisarts, maar als zelfstandig arts.
4. Een klassiek homeopaat via een HBO-opleiding. 
Deze homeopaten zijn geen arts, maar therapeut.

2, 3 en 4 kunnen wel constitutioneel behandelen.
Artsen nr. 2 zijn er niet zoveel.
Artsen nr. 3 wel.
Hier kun je ze vinden: www.vhan.nl

Dit is misschien ook een nuttige website voor jou.
Je kunt daar ook lezen wat het belang is van een constitutionele behandeling
(in de alinea over Constitutiemiddel, met een paar voorbeelden):
www.infowebweistra.eu/homeopathie-wetenschap.htm

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Zippora,

Heb je intussen al iemand gevonden?
Ik heb een orthomoleculaire suppletie opleiding gedaan en ben nu bezig met een HBO voedingsdeskundige (Ik ben absoluut geen huisarts, want daar moet je als eerst altijd heen, voor je klachten). Ik heb een aantal blogs hier op het gezondheidsforum: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...zond-en-lekker
Groetjes,
Alie

----------


## Bga

Ik gebruik de specialistenlijn van Herbella. Altijd gratis en uitgebreid persoonlijk advies waar ik al veel aan gehad heb. Is overigens in de fytotherapie wat veel beter bewezen is dan de extreme verdunningen van de echte homeopatische middelen. het is maar net waar je naar op zoek bent  :Smile:  .

----------


## D1ana

> Ik gebruik de specialistenlijn van Herbella. Altijd gratis en uitgebreid persoonlijk advies waar ik al veel aan gehad heb. Is overigens in de fytotherapie wat veel beter bewezen is dan de extreme verdunningen van de echte homeopatische middelen. het is maar net waar je naar op zoek bent  .


Absoluut mee eens. Je kan ook Avogel bellen die zijn ook altijd erg behulpzaam. Maar in de kruidengenezing ben ik ook al goed geholpen door Herbella. Er zijn echt wel een aantal goede opties te vinden!

----------

